# Hands On Offer



## MikeHag

http://hands-oncoffeeroasters.createsend5.com/t/ViewEmail/r/0649B429E3F9F759/F1B12A3220DE7347C45D7BC1A387288D


----------



## Spazbarista

2xLusty

1xChough

Thanks Mike


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Thanks Mike!

North coast for my French press at work, a lusty gaze and a black chough







never tried these guys before so its a great opportunity to have a go. I'm straying from my safe haven of Hasbean


----------



## bobbytoad

Lusty Glaze is great in espresso and milk

has any one tried brewing drip/filter with it?


----------



## garydyke1

I took advantage of the free postage offer

1 x Lusty

1 x Black C

1 x Limited release

Cant wait


----------



## Spazbarista

Got a beautiful ristretto out of the Lusty Glaze this morning


----------



## chimpsinties

Damn it. I just saw this today. I'd have given it a go if I'd seen it yesterday.

I usually buy with a guy at work so we combine postage costs and it makes a couple of quid saving. I've been desperately waiting for him to finish his current batch so we can re-order.


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Just to mention I've received my beans yesterday. Very personal feeling confirmation email, very friendly. Beans arrived well packaged, but you have to store then in tuppaware or something else air tight because they're in paper bags rather than plastic. I've only tried Lusty Gaze so far. Being that I've previously always stuck with hasbean, this was unsurprisingly a little darker than I'm used to. And i really just get chocolaty nuttiness. But its tasty enough.

Looking forward to trying the other blends and will then decide whether I'm likely to reorder, but can't fault the service one bit. Definitely one to try for those who complain hasbean roasts too light.


----------



## garydyke1

Monkey_Devil said:


> Just to mention I've received my beans yesterday. Very personal feeling confirmation email, very friendly. Beans arrived well packaged, but you have to store then in tuppaware or something else air tight because they're in paper bags rather than plastic. I've only tried Lusty Gaze so far. Being that I've previously always stuck with hasbean, this was unsurprisingly a little darker than I'm used to. And i really just get chocolaty nuttiness. But its tasty enough.
> 
> Looking forward to trying the other blends and will then decide whether I'm likely to reorder, but can't fault the service one bit. Definitely one to try for those who complain hasbean roasts too light.


I store mine once opened in old Hasbean bags!


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Good thinking Batman!


----------



## stoobydale

I had the cheek to send them a sob story email stating that I was on night shift last night and missed the offer. Result, email back saying I could have some Lusty Galze, Black Chough and Sumatra Mandheling on the offer. Excellent customer service and will definitely use them again.


----------



## MikeHag

garydyke1 said:


> I store mine once opened in old Hasbean bags!


I've done a bit of that too! Do you give the bags a wash out first?


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> I've done a bit of that too! Do you give the bags a wash out first?


I keep the Hands On stuff in its own bag, squeeze the air out and close it up...then place the whole thing inside the old hasbean bag squeeze the air out and close it up


----------



## gazbea

They really need to bring this offer back!


----------

